# Fragt das buffed-Team!



## xashija (5. Februar 2010)

Community-Manager und Webdeveloper Zam ist ein Urgestein des buffed-Teams und arbeitet seit der ersten Stunde der Webseite für buffed.de. Ihr wolltet schon immer wissen, was Zam den ganzen Tag so treibt oder was es mit dem Wut-Eimer auf sich hat? *Bis 16 Uhr* sammeln wir in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen an Zam zu allen möglichen Themen. Danach versucht er, möglichst viele Eurer Fragen zu beantworten und sie in einem Sammelbeitrag zu veröffentlichen. Bitte habt aber Nachsicht: Wenn die Fragestunde auf reges Interesse stößt, kann er unter Umständen nicht auf jede einzelne Frage eingehen. Wir bitten außerdem um Verständnis, dass Zam aus privaten oder beruflichen Gründen nicht absolut jede Frage beantworten kann. Die Antworten werden voraussichtlich gegen 18 Uhr veröffentlicht. Außerdem könnt Ihr abstimmen abstimmen, welches Mitglied des buffed-Teams Euch kommende Woche Rede und Antwort stehen soll. Viel Spaß!


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (5. Februar 2010)

was machst du als erstes in der früh wenn du in die redaktion kommst ??
nicht grade kreativ aber immerhin ne sinnvolle frage ^^


----------



## Winipek (5. Februar 2010)

Hast Du auch was richtiges gelernt? Also welchen Beruf...


----------



## Terinder (5. Februar 2010)

Wie kamst du zu Buffed (<-- Standardfrage ;D)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Februar 2010)

Wann warst du das letzte mal beim Friseur? :>


----------



## Sin (5. Februar 2010)

Muss ich die Namen da oben kennen? ^^


----------



## kretsche08 (5. Februar 2010)

Hi Zam^^,

Wie voll ist denn dein Postkasten wenn du jeden früh dich hier einloggst??

Edit.
Ich hab doch noch ein paar fragen^^

Hast du schonmal mit den Gedanken gespielt auch zu playata zu gehen um dort an den Datenbanken mit zu arbeiten?
Und wie doll fehlen dir die Leute die dorthin gegangen sind und hast du noch viel kontakt mit denen? 

Und noch eine Persönliche Frage.

Wir haben ja im Forum [url=http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/132220-buffedde-news-in-der-eigenen-seite/]Buffed News auf eingene Gilden HP einbinden[/url] ein bisschen geschrieben^^
und du hast mir mal ne Antwort geschrieben



ZAM schrieb:


> @kretsche08:
> Also ich seh die News in der Box - aber das generelle Stylesheet deiner Seite. Transparenz ist auch eingebaut.



Was meinst du mit dem Stylesheet ganz genau?

Lg Kretsche


----------



## Haxxler (5. Februar 2010)

Wie gehts?


----------



## Gultor (5. Februar 2010)

Heiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du Uhrgestein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bist ja schon seid anfangan dabei machst auch top job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur vermiss ich dich im Buffcast und in der bufftshow
biste momentan so beschäfigt mit Blasc3 oder bist einfach nur raus aus dem Cast und so ?
War immer so lustig und informative im Buffcast oder show z.b. Zam Angelt Zwicky oder Trudi angeln.
Oder trauerst heirich hinterher weil seid er weg ist ist irgent wie auch ebbe bei dir oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## d2wap (5. Februar 2010)

ZAM.
Ich höre den BuffedCast jede Woche.
Und du sitzt, seitdem ihr den Cast im neuen, neuen Studio aufnehmt, an deinem Arbeitsplatz.
Zwar hört man von dir nur ab und zu Einwürfe, Tastendruck-Exzesse .... doch vorallem: Error-Geräusche. So nerivge Pieptöne Im Hintergrund... bei jedem der vergangenen Buffed Casts...

Warum trägst du kein Headset?
Warum hast du so hässliche Sounds aktiv und ersetzt diese nicht durch nettere Geräusche?
Warum lässt du die BuffedCasts in deinem Büro drehen?

In diesem Sinn viel spaß beim Beantworten aller bisherigen und kommenden Fragen, viel Spaß bei etwaigen Nervenzusammenbrüchen und natürlich Grüße an das restliche Buffed-Team beim Amüsieren 

Und allen, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben und das alles gelesen haben wünsche ich auf diesem Wege noch ein schönes WE.


----------



## Aronja (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zam,
Ich habe drei fragen an dich, ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen egal ob eine oder alle fragen :-)

1.
Wenn du dir ein "Traum" MMO zusammenstellen könntest nach deinen wünschen wie würde das aussehen in welchem Genre wäre das angesiedelt und was wären die Schwerpunkte in dem Spiel? 

2.
Aus dem Buffed Cast hört man ja immer mal wieder das du ein Star Trek Fan bist. Welche Figur aus Star Trek the next Generation (Picard und co) gefällt dir am besten und eine kurze begründung was dir an ihr gefällt.

3. 
Es ist ja bekannt das du ein WoW Spieler bist. Mich würde interessieren ob du auch mal andere MMO`s gerne gespielt hast insbesondere die "Klassiker" wie Ultima Online , Everquest oder Dark age of Camelot.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2010)

Wie wird man so cool wie du? 


*fg*


----------



## phipush1 (5. Februar 2010)

Spielst du immernoch Schamane?Und wenn ja, welche Skillung?^^


----------



## Mungamau (5. Februar 2010)

Wie kamst du darauf, eine Seite für MMOs zu machen? Wie kamst du auf den Namen Buffed? Hat er für Dich eine besondere Bedeutung? Wie wichtig ist Buffed.de für Dich geworden?


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Hast Du auch was richtiges gelernt? Also welchen Beruf...


Also bei einem Verkehrspolizisten kostet dich das etwas. Hrhrhr.

-----

Kam dir schon in den Sinn, das Buffed-Team zu verlassen und eine neue Herausforderung anzunehmen oder erfüllt dich Buffed genau so wie du es benötigst? Gab es eine Phase, in der du am liebsten alles hingeschmissen hättest - wenn ja, weshalb und wie kam die Wende bzw. welcher Aufgabenbereich animierte dich dennoch zum Weitermachen?

PS: Natürlich sind die Fragen nur tätigkeitsbezogen... das man privat irgendwann mal einen Hänger hat ist schon klar.


----------



## Mungamau (5. Februar 2010)

Standest du schonmal kurz davor, Buffed herunterzufahren und/oder die Seite zu verkaufen?#

Wie hast du Deine Mitarbeiter gefunden?


----------



## Karius (5. Februar 2010)

1) Wann ist es endlich soweit, dass buffed genug verdient, um Klassensprecher auf geringfügiger Basis und Halbtags anzustellen?

2) Kann ich von Euch Promomaterial für meine Redigationsfanboys erhalten?

3) Warum trägst du einen Bart?

4) Sind alle bei Buffed total durchgeknallt oder wirkt das nur so?

5) Gibts bei Euch Firmenfeste bei denen der ganze Alkohol gestellt wird?

6) Habt ihr nen Zockerbereich? Werden Euch die ganzen Spiele gestellt oder müsst ihr Euch teilweise selbst Spiele kaufen?

7) Hast du den Marder im Serverraum endlich geschnappt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe auchmal eine Frage an dich, und zwar:
Gefällt es dir das du so bekannt bist und sozusagen das Vorzeigegesicht von Buffed? Und wie gehst du damit um?


----------



## Konov (5. Februar 2010)

Treibst du Sport?


----------



## Mungamau (5. Februar 2010)

Hast/Hattest du jemals schon eine Freundin? 
(Ich hoffe, du weißt, was das ist ^^)


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Hab ich was verpasst oder nicht mitbekommen? ZAM ist doch nicht der Inhaber der Computec sondern lediglich Angestellter im Bereich buffed.de oder?


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

Gibt es Tage an denen du das das Buffed Forum/die Community verfluchst?


----------



## Mungamau (5. Februar 2010)

Hattest du schonmal deinen Buffed.de Account selbst suspendiert?


----------



## Launethil (5. Februar 2010)

Magst Du Deine Kollegen auch wirklich?


----------



## Aîm (5. Februar 2010)

besuchen die buffies auch ab und zu das feindliche gebiet (aka. Nürnberg) und wenn ja, wofür ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oníshanu (5. Februar 2010)

In welchem Teil von Fürth/Nürnberg wohnst du?
Wollte nur mal wissen weil ich da evtl jeden Tag dran vorbeifahre^^


----------



## Vicell (5. Februar 2010)

Wie oft kannst du dich drehen, während du eine mit Schokolade überzogene frittierte Banane isst? <---Masterfrage


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Wie oft kannst du dich drehen, während du eine mit Schokolade überzogene frittierte Banane isst? <---Masterfrage


Ist ZAM auch noch Schotte?  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meili (5. Februar 2010)

Wieviel Kaffee / Energie Drinks brauchst du den Täglich ?




Was für Musik höhrst du gerne?


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie sind manche Fragen hier doch völlig fehl aka "Standest du schon mal kurz davor buffed.de herunterzufahren?" oO 
Das hat wohl Zam nicht alleine zu entscheiden, denn die Seite gehört immer noch der Computec Media GmbH. 

Aber egal, eine Frage an Zam hab ich dennoch:
Wirst du jemals wieder zum Friseur gehen? *g*


----------



## Khaanara (5. Februar 2010)

Wie siehst Du die Zukunft von BLASC, BUFFED.de und Co. ? Sind da schon neue Projekte in der Planung/Umsetzung ? 
(Buffedshow per Itunes wäre eine sehr gute Alternative zur SDS der Konkurrenz (warum nicht mal eine X-Over-Sendung, wäre bestimmt lustig !) zum Beispiel !)


----------



## Exelius (5. Februar 2010)

Wie bist du zum Computer bzw Computerspielen gekommen und wieso hast du dich dazu entschlossen das zu deinem Beruf zu machen?


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Khaanara schrieb:


> (Buffedshow per Itunes wäre eine sehr gute Alternative zur SDS der Konkurrenz (warum nicht mal eine X-Over-Sendung, wäre bestimmt lustig !) zum Beispiel !)



Es gibt doch einen einfachen Grund, warum die Buffedshow nicht auf iTunes existiert. Würde Buffed dies tun, könnte dann jeder diese umsonst laden, da Podcasts, egal ob Video oder Audio, nichts kosten dürfen. Das will Buffed jedoch nicht, da nur User die Buffed-Show laden dürfen, wie auch einen Premium Account besitzen. Würde man nun die Buffed-Show auf iTunes veröffentlichen bräuchte kaum noch einer wirklich Premium.


----------



## Haramann (5. Februar 2010)

Findest duu die Buffed Community hat sich verändert seitdem zu angefangen hast auf buffed?


----------



## Mungamau (5. Februar 2010)

Bist du wirklich so ein WoW - Suchti, wie es mal dargestellt wurde?


----------



## Soladra (5. Februar 2010)

Haddu kalten Kaffe?^^ 
Warum soll das Forum umgestaltet werden?
Spielst du P'n'P und wen ja. welches?
Wie gehts der Schildkröte?
Lieblingsessen?
Lieblingsband?
Sinn des Lebens?
Bist du allmächtig? 
Gibts dich echt oder sitzt jemand danderrs im Hintergrund und zieht die Fäden?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Februar 2010)

Wurde schon mal über einen User heiß diskutiert?
Magst du Katzen?
Sind deine Eltern stolz auf dich?


----------



## d2wap (5. Februar 2010)

Eine Frage fiel mir noch spontan ein:

Wie kamt ihr auf die Idee ein Buffed Mitarbeiterinterview zu machen und was bekommt ZAM dafür, dass es sich der Menge und deren Fragen stellt? Und vorallem: Was habt ihr in seinen Brombeersaft getan, damit er da mitspielt? *g


----------



## Maxam (5. Februar 2010)

Was war dein erstes Online Spiel?
Was war deine erste Konsole?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Februar 2010)

schonmal auf der strasse von nem unbekannten einfach angequatscht worden? so: "ach, dich kenn ich doch" ;D


----------



## voj (5. Februar 2010)

Wie oft am tag benutzt du den Wuteimer^^? 

...und wer/wie kam  auf deinen den spitz ZAM?


----------



## DruDru (5. Februar 2010)

Mich würde einiges über dich und Buffed interessieren daher:

Wer kümmert sich bei euch hauptsächlich um die Datenbank? (Flo?)
Welchen Datenbank - Typ von MySql nutzt ihr?
In / mit welchen Sprachen Programmiert ihr?
Welche Frameworks nutzt ihr?
Was für einen Server habt ihr, um die Last von den Buffedusern zu verarbeiten?
Wieso wird bei euch öfters über das Arbeitsverhältnis "gemurrt"? (Gründe)
Ansonsten würde mich noch interessieren, ob das mit Anette und dir nur gespielt ist, sowie: ob dein Charakter genauso im RL ist, wie vor der Kamera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Arbeitszeiten?
Heim und Familie?
Haupt mmorpg's?

Liebe grüße DruDru


----------



## CP9 (5. Februar 2010)

hiho zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollte immer schon mal wissen, welches dein aller erstes videospiel war? sei es auf dem pc oder der konsole, einfach wie du zu dem hobby gefunden hast.

CP9


----------



## Kildran (5. Februar 2010)

was sind deine lieblingsbands ?


----------



## krustenkaiser (5. Februar 2010)

Wie kamst du zu deinem ersten PC?
Wie kamst du zu WoW?
Und was findest du momentan am schlimmsten d.h. was regt dich momentan am meisten auf (außerhalb von WoW) ?


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo ZAM,

hälst du es für schlau, deine wärmende Weihnachtsmütze jetzt schon auszuziehen, obwohl das frostige Wetter dir eine Erkältung verspricht?
Ich halte dies für bedenkenswert.

Dein, um die Gesundheit besorgter
Ahra


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2010)

Welchen der Moderatoren magst du am liebsten?


----------



## Deadlift (5. Februar 2010)

Wenn du ein Raid Boss aus Classic / BC / WotLK wärst, welcher Raid Boss wärst du und welches wäre dein Lieblingsskill?



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Welchen der Moderatoren magst du am liebsten?


Wenn dir das hilt, seit du mich in Isle of Conquest mal zerrissen hast mag ich dich nichtmehr...


----------



## Haramann (5. Februar 2010)

Magst du Bananen?


----------



## xashija (5. Februar 2010)

So, die Fragestunde ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zam schaut sich jetzt Eure Beiträge durch und fasst seine Antworten in einem Sammelbeitrag zusammen.


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2010)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> was machst du als erstes in der früh wenn du in die redaktion kommst ??



Eigentlich recht unspektakulär - Kaffee trinken, Mails checken, aufs morgentliche Meeting vorbereiten und versuchen wach zu werden.



Winipek schrieb:


> Hast Du auch was richtiges gelernt? Also welchen Beruf...



Was heißt "auch" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab eine abgebrochene Ausbildung zum Informatikkaufmann, eine abgeschlossene zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung und ein abgeschlossenes Volontariat hinter mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Terinder schrieb:


> Wie kamst du zu Buffed (<-- Standardfrage ;D)



Lange geschichte - Die Kurzfassung. Ich hab mich bei PC Action als Volontär beworben und kam stattdessen direkt zu buffed, was damals noch ein geheimes Projekt rund um WoW-Infos und die Datenbank war. ^^



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wann warst du das letzte mal beim Friseur? :>



Länger her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gultor schrieb:


> Heiho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe leider nur selten Zeit bei Cast und Show mitzumachen. Aber ich bin diese Woche in beiden vertreten. ^^



d2wap schrieb:


> Und du sitzt, seitdem ihr den Cast im neuen, neuen Studio aufnehmt, an deinem Arbeitsplatz. Zwar hört man von dir nur ab und zu Einwürfe, Tastendruck-Exzesse .... doch vorallem: Error-Geräusche. So nerivge Pieptöne Im Hintergrund... bei jedem der vergangenen Buffed Casts... Warum trägst du kein Headset? Warum hast du so hässliche Sounds aktiv und ersetzt diese nicht durch nettere Geräusche? Warum lässt du die BuffedCasts in deinem Büro drehen?



Das Büro hier teile ich mit Björn und wegen Platz und Hallfreundlichkeit ist es zum Aufnahmestudio mutiert. Die Piepgeräusche...das ist Outlook, wenn neue Mails reinkommen, da hilft auch das Headset oder abschalten der Systemsounds irgendwie nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Aronja schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du dir ein "Traum" MMO zusammenstellen könntest nach deinen wünschen wie würde das aussehen in welchem Genre wäre das angesiedelt und was wären die Schwerpunkte in dem Spiel?
> 2. Aus dem Buffed Cast hört man ja immer mal wieder das du ein Star Trek Fan bist. Welche Figur aus Star Trek the next Generation (Picard und co) gefällt dir am besten und eine kurze begründung was dir an ihr gefällt.
> 3. Es ist ja bekannt das du ein WoW Spieler bist. Mich würde interessieren ob du auch mal andere MMO`s gerne gespielt hast insbesondere die "Klassiker" wie Ultima Online , Everquest oder Dark age of Camelot.



1. Das wäre eine Art Star Wars Galaxies mit neuer Grafikengine, Echtzeitkämpfen ohne dieses permanente Lag-Gefühl, echter Kollision und einem Space-Modus, der der alten X-Wing/Tie-Fighter-Reihe entspricht. Dann wäre ich glücklich.
2. Q - Erinnert an Administratoren ^^
3. Mein erstes "MMO" war Ultima Online - ich habe aber bis auf WoW kaum eins wirklich aktiv mit Gilde/Raid gespielt, aber in so ziemlich alle mal reingeschaut.



phipush1 schrieb:


> Spielst du immernoch Schamane?Und wenn ja, welche Skillung?^^


Uhm - ich spiele eigentlich zur Zeit kaum WoW - ich war auch schon seit BC nicht mehr in irgendeinem Raid - mein letzter Raid war beispielsweise Black Temple ein Tag vor dem Launch von Wrath of the Lich King.



Mungamau schrieb:


> Wie kamst du darauf, eine Seite für MMOs zu machen? Wie kamst du auf den Namen Buffed? Hat er für Dich eine besondere Bedeutung? Wie wichtig ist Buffed.de für Dich geworden?



Ich schließe hier auch mal deine anderen Fragen mit ein: Mir gehört buffed.de nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> 1) Wann ist es endlich soweit, dass buffed genug verdient, um Klassensprecher auf geringfügiger Basis und Halbtags anzustellen?
> 2) Kann ich von Euch Promomaterial für meine Redigationsfanboys erhalten?
> 3) Warum trägst du einen Bart?
> 4) Sind alle bei Buffed total durchgeknallt oder wirkt das nur so?
> ...



1. Nicht in diesem Jahr
2. Uhm
3. Ist hordiger ^^
4. Ist ein unumstrittener Fakt
5. **
6. Unterschiedlich - WoW hat beispielsweise fast jeder privat mit eingebracht.
7. Die Jagd hat erst begonnen!



Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> Gefällt es dir das du so bekannt bist und sozusagen das Vorzeigegesicht von Buffed? Und wie gehst du damit um?



Mh - schwierige Frage - man fühlt sich dadurch, dass einen ein paar mehr Leute als bisher (er)kennen etwas komisch, aber nicht besonders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Konov schrieb:


> Treibst du Sport?



Fingersport - Tastatur foltern und Kalorien killen beim Mausschuppsen.



Ykon schrieb:


> Gibt es Tage an denen du das das Buffed Forum/die Community verfluchst?



Eher das Forum - wenn die Server mal wieder rumspinnen. Aber ja, manchmal Fluche ich auch über Reaktionen:
http://www.buffed.de...ffed?episode=17



Launethil schrieb:


> Magst Du Deine Kollegen auch wirklich?



Klar - STIMMUNG! ;D



Aîm schrieb:


> besuchen die buffies auch ab und zu das feindliche gebiet (aka. Nürnberg) und wenn ja, wofür ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass einige sogar da wohnen. ^^



Vicell schrieb:


> Wie oft kannst du dich drehen, während du eine mit Schokolade überzogene frittierte Banane isst? <---Masterfrage



Die Frage ist: Wie bringt man mich dazu überhaupt eine Banane zu essen. 



Meili schrieb:


> Wieviel Kaffee / Energie Drinks brauchst du den Täglich ?
> Was für Musik höhrst du gerne?



Kaffee: 3 Tassen max
Musik: Siehe mybuffed-Profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2010)

Exelius schrieb:


> Wie bist du zum Computer bzw Computerspielen gekommen und wieso hast du dich dazu entschlossen das zu deinem Beruf zu machen?



Alles Zufall - Angefangen hats Ende der 90er mit uralten Konsolen und Systemen und seitdem bin ich faktisch an Spiele erm.. die Matrix..WAH! 
Zum Beruf scroll weiter hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soladra schrieb:


> Warum soll das Forum umgestaltet werden?
> Spielst du P'n'P und wen ja. welches?
> Wie gehts der Schildkröte?
> Lieblingsessen?
> ...



Weils schicker ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein.
Gut.
McRip 
Stimmungsabhängig - Aktuell: Arch Enemy
42
Im Forum schon.
Ich bin kein zweiter RR. ^^



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wurde schon mal über einen User heiß diskutiert? Magst du Katzen? Sind deine Eltern stolz auf dich?


Klar | Meine Katze ist kurz vor Silvester nach 15 Jahren gestorben | Zumindest sagen sie jetzt sowas wie "Das musste ja alles mal einen Sinn haben." ^^



d2wap schrieb:


> Wie kamt ihr auf die Idee ein Buffed Mitarbeiterinterview zu machen und was bekommt ZAM dafür, dass es sich der Menge und deren Fragen stellt? Und vorallem: Was habt ihr in seinen Brombeersaft getan, damit er da mitspielt? *g



Community-Nähe - wir haben uns in letzter Zeit etwas rar gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2010)

CP9 schrieb:


> wollte immer schon mal wissen, welches dein aller erstes videospiel war? sei es auf dem pc oder der konsole, einfach wie du zu dem hobby gefunden hast.





Maxam schrieb:


> Was war dein erstes Online Spiel?
> Was war deine erste Konsole?



Online-Spiel: Jedi Knight, falls du dich auf MMOs beziehst war es Ultima Online.
Konsole: Kein Scheiss - Pong ^^ danach der Atari 2600



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> schonmal auf der strasse von nem unbekannten einfach angequatscht worden? so: "ach, dich kenn ich doch" ;D



Ja schon - aber eher an Plätzen, an denen sich andere Zocker auch tummeln (Media Markt, Clubs, Messen). Einmal am Bahnhof *erinner* da hatte ich sogar Schiss, der Kerl war
groß und breit und stapfte direkt auf mich zu, aber war super nett ^^.



voj schrieb:


> Wie oft am tag benutzt du den Wuteimer^^? ...und wer/wie kam auf deinen den spitz ZAM?



Wuteimer Eigentlich mehrmals täglich ^^
Den Spitznamen in unserem Jugendclub verpasst bekommen (lang, lang ists her).



DruDru schrieb:


> Wer kümmert sich bei euch hauptsächlich um die Datenbank?
> Welchen Datenbank - Typ von MySql nutzt ihr?
> In / mit welchen Sprachen Programmiert ihr?
> Welche Frameworks nutzt ihr?
> ...



playata kümmern sich um die Datenbankentwicklung und Instandhaltung, mysql und php werden eingesetzt, Framework ist eine Eigenentwicklung. Über die Webserver verrate ich nicht zuviel, außer dass es mehrere sind. Btw. Wer murrt denn? ^^ Die Arbeitszeiten sind für Langschläfer ok *g*



krustenkaiser schrieb:


> Wie kamst du zu deinem ersten PC? Wie kamst du zu WoW?



Der erste "PC" war ein Schneider irgendwas, also ein "Wegwerfmodell" aus meienr ehemaligen Schule. Der erste eigene PC war ein 286er - vom Taschengeld zusammengespart, wie es früher halt üblich war :-P WoW hat mich einfach interessiert, weil ich damals Warcraft in 3D sehen wollte. Außerdem hat ein Kumpel davon geschwärmt (Dennis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiß dass du das liest *g*), die erste Euphorie begann also schon irgendwann 2002. 



Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hallo ZAM,
> hälst du es für schlau, deine wärmende Weihnachtsmütze jetzt schon auszuziehen, obwohl das frostige Wetter dir eine Erkältung verspricht?
> Ich halte dies für bedenkenswert.
> Dein, um die Gesundheit besorgter Ahra



STRG + F5 ;D



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Welchen der Moderatoren magst du am liebsten?



Ich sage nichts ohne meinen Anwalt!



Deadlift schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Raid Boss aus Classic / BC / WotLK wärst, welcher Raid Boss wärst du und welches wäre dein Lieblingsskill?



Schwierig - Auf jeden Fall keiner aus WotLK - die fallen anscheinend zu schnell um. ^^



Haramann schrieb:


> Magst du Bananen?



Auch wenn ich Ossi bin - NEIN! *g*


----------



## xashija (5. Februar 2010)

Der Thread ist für die Umfrage wieder freigegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (5. Februar 2010)

Magst du Gnome?


----------



## Sin (5. Februar 2010)

Was bringt deine Zukunft? (Bis 67 bei buffed arbeiten, abwanderung zu onlinewelten, 12 Jahre Knast wegen versuchten Mordes an mir durch meine Sinnlosbeiträge?)


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2010)

Der Thread ist für die Umfrage geöffnet, rechnet besser nicht damit, dass alle weiteren Fragen beantwortet werden *gg*


----------



## magicfrenzy (5. Februar 2010)

würdest du dich auf eine sexuellebeziehung mit einem nachtelfen oder gegebenenfalls mit einem weiblichen tauren einlassen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (5. Februar 2010)

Leute, *Umfrage*, keine Fragen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Och menno, Mungamau, es macht aber grad so Spass *g*

Wenn du ein Baum wärst, was wärst du für ein Baum?


----------



## Karius (5. Februar 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Der Thread ist für die Umfrage wieder freigegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jungs, ich bin nur ungerne der, der Euch enttäuscht, aber die Umfrage ist wieder freigegeben, nicht die Fragestunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (5. Februar 2010)

Ich lade dich auf ein leckeres Butterbrot mit Zucker ein und dazu romantische Musik. Carcharoth und Haxxler servieren uns Bier und tragen dabei Star Trek-Anzüge.

Bist du interessiert?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

wtf man konnte ZAM was fragen udn ich ahbs nicht bemerkt NAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN

mein leben hat keinen sinn mehr -.-


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Jungs, ich bin nur ungerne der, der Euch enttäuscht, aber die Umfrage ist wieder freigegeben, nicht die Fragestunde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube, das wissen die meisten bereits^^

Alibi: Wir sammeln für nächste Woche^^


----------



## Badwitch22 (5. Februar 2010)

Wie lang ist dein ... Zeigefinger? <--- standardfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badomen (5. Februar 2010)

Badwitch22 schrieb:


> Wie lang ist dein ... Zeigefinger? <--- standardfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wenn du darauf nicht antwortest bin ich stark enttäuscht ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (5. Februar 2010)

Badwitch22 schrieb:


> Wie lang ist dein ... Zeigefinger? <--- standardfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hihi wie wärs wenn zam mit dem Mittelfinger antwortet?


Ne spaß beiseite, Danke an alle Admins jetzt schon mal das sie sich uns usern so "öffnet" und wieder etwas präsenter seid.
Ich hoffe das es weiterhin so positiv weiter geht ^^


----------



## Ares16784 (6. Februar 2010)

nein!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich habs doch nich ernsthaft verpennt dich was zu Fragen ZAM, oder?????
SCH***E!!!


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Februar 2010)

Annette gewinnt wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Annette gewinnt wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das werden dann aber auch "tolle Fragen"... man kennt ja die Community


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das werden dann aber auch "tolle Fragen"... man kennt ja die Community




xD Ich hab auch schon ganz "tolle" Fragen :>


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Der Kerl hat nichtmal gelesen was ich geschrieben hab, man, da hab ich ne tolle Idee und der Kerl ignorierts einfach, wer ist er denn? Schreibt nen scheiss von wegen er isst oder hat keine Banane (habs nur überflogen) aber wenn ich was schreib is es ihm egal, war diese Fragerunde nur dazu da ihn scheisse zu fragen? Scheint jedenfalls so.



"Bitte habt aber Nachsicht: Wenn die Fragestunde auf reges Interesse stößt, kann er unter Umständen nicht auf jede einzelne Frage eingehen."

Deine "Frage" ist eher etwas fürs Meinungen & Anfregungen-Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. Februar 2010)

Super, Alex! Und hier die Highlights:



SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das BuffedCast nicht anhörn weil ich immer nebenbei in die Glotze schau, da "überhör" ich einfach was ihr sagt.





SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Du hast nichts verpasst, Hr.Zamora arbeitet nur bei buffed.de
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber Leute, auf ihn warten keine tausend Leute vorm buffed.de Studio die ein Autogram wolln, höchstens sein Hund den er vorm reingehen dort angebunden hat.





SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Was ist mit mir? Hast du überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben hab?





SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Der Kerl hat nichtmal gelesen was ich geschrieben hab, man, da hab ich ne tolle Idee und der Kerl ignorierts einfach, wer ist er denn? Schreibt nen scheiss von wegen er isst oder hat keine Banane (habs nur überflogen) aber wenn ich was schreib is es ihm egal, war diese Fragerunde nur dazu da ihn scheisse zu fragen? Scheint jedenfalls so.


----------



## xashija (8. Februar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> xD Ich hab auch schon ganz "tolle" Fragen :>



Irgendwie macht mir diese Aussage grade Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht mir diese Aussage grade Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zurecht :>

nachdem jetzt alle gemerkt haben das ihr fragen beantwortet (ZAM hatte noch glück weils weniger leute wusstn) muss der 2te jetzt die gesamte wucht aushalten (mein beileid übrigens) mwahahahahahah *diabolisches lachen* 

edit: ich schau grad das ne komplette A4 seite mit Fragen zusammenbekomm

glück auf 

edit: 2 A4 seiten sind schon voll an der 3ten wir gearbeitet ^^


----------



## Fámeless (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch schon etwas mehr Fragen an Annette =P

Wann wird die Fragestunde für Annette eigentlich geöffnet ??


Mfg Fáme


----------



## Rexo (8. Februar 2010)

_Alle wollen mit Annette reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage an Annette

Welche Musik magst du eigentlich genau und wer is deine Lieblings Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frage 2

Wie Bist du zum Buffed-Team gekommen ^^_


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

wann ist den eigendlich die nächste fragestunde?


----------



## Captain Jack (8. Februar 2010)

Ich frage mich eher, ob für die Fragen ein neuer Thread errichtet wird, oder ob hier weitergeschrieben wird
neue Fragestunde wird sein am 12.2.2009, weil da nächste Woche steht


----------



## Karius (8. Februar 2010)

Persönlich würde ich gerne als nächstes Nosh Marten in der Aktion "*Fragt das buffed-Team!*" sehen.


Wer es noch nicht weiss, buffed.de hat einen neuen Mitarbeiter für die Server Raum Koordination direkt aus den USA anwerben können, der sich in Zukunft verstärkt den bestehenden Problemen rund um die Technik widmen wird. 

Neben seiner Tätigkeit für ein namhaftes Unternehmen im Bereich der Hochtechnologiekabel, hat er ein sehr erfolgreiches Buch über die Fehlervermeidung beim Online Customer Management und CRM veröffentlicht, das den Titel "Digital Breakfast" trägt. 

Da er ja einem Grossteil der Community noch gänzlich unbekannt ist fände ich es super wenn er als nächstes in die Aktion eingebunden würde. 


_Is it a bug?
No!
Is it a lag?
No!
It`s Nosh the Server room marten._





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht mir diese Aussage grade Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbst schuld, wenn man solche Sachen hier einrichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von gefühlt 1000 Fragen musst du am Ende eh nur maximal 25 beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (8. Februar 2010)

Frage:
Magst Du Katzen?



ZAM schrieb:


> Meine Katze ist kurz vor Silvester nach 15 Jahren gestorben




Dein Verlust tut mir ehrlich leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gleich zwei Schicksalsschläge kurz hintereinander.
War Silvester Dein Kater?


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Frage:
> Magst Du Katzen?
> 
> 
> ...




Silvester ist ein Feiertag.


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> War Silvester Dein Kater?



Tweety hat ihn gefressen.


----------



## xashija (9. Februar 2010)

Achja, zum Ablauf der nächsten Fragestunde: Die wird voraussichtlich wieder Freitag stattfinden. Und ich denke ein neuer Thread macht mehr Sinn - muss ja wieder eine neue Umfrage rein, für die darauf folgende Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja: Jetzt schon Fragen stelln gilt nich *gg


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Achja: Jetzt schon Fragen stelln gilt nich *gg



wir sammeln nur >.<


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zurecht :>
> 
> nachdem jetzt alle gemerkt haben das ihr fragen beantwortet (ZAM hatte noch glück weils weniger leute wusstn) muss der 2te jetzt die gesamte wucht aushalten (mein beileid übrigens) mwahahahahahah *diabolisches lachen*
> 
> ...


Hörst auf den Teammitgliedern Angst zu machen, sonst kommens noch auf die Idee die Fragestunde auf 3 Uhr morgens zu verschieben, um euch Verrückten zu entgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde *teuflisch drein blickend vor sich hin grins*, nur hoffentlich verpenn ichs nicht wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (9. Februar 2010)

Ist Marcel jetzt total verschwunden??

Und Dän ist auch nicht mehr im Team??

Hmm schade


----------



## Damokles (9. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tweety hat ihn gefressen.



Lass mich raten:
Er genoss seine Leber  mit ein paar Fava-Bohnen, dazu einen ausgezeichneten Chianti?


----------



## OH_Toni (10. Februar 2010)

Hey, ich hoffe meine Frage kommt noch durch.

Ich bin genauso Kaffeeabhängig morgens wie du und ich finde, wer viel Kaffee trinkt entwickelt ja auch einen Geschmack dafür, erkennt unterschiede zwischen den Marken etc...

Also meine Frage: Hast du eine Lieblingskaffeesorte und wenn ja, welche?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

tja du wirst leider erst wieder anette fragen können diesen freitag^^


----------



## Damokles (10. Februar 2010)

Ich sehs schon so kommen:

Frage an Anette:
Welche ist die Lieblingskaffeesorte von Zam? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (11. Februar 2010)

Zählt eigentlich Kaffee aus der Verlagskaffeemaschine als Sorte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

öh nein hierbei gehts um das pulver das manoben rein schüttet oder habt ihr nur son aufgestellten blechkasten bei dem man halt ca. 10 auswahlmöglcihkeiten hat was man sich rauslassen kann :O

btw: anette gibts eigendlich irgendwo en obergrenze an fragen die man stellen darf wie gesagt ca. 1,5 A4 seiten hät ich jetzt


----------



## xashija (11. Februar 2010)

Fragen kannste so viel du willst, ob ich alles beantworten kann is ne andere Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (11. Februar 2010)

ok...mir ist grad aufgefallen das man noch garkeine fragen stellen kann..oder?!

egal..ich wart noch.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

wo darf man jetzt fragen stellen?!


----------

